
Ask HN: If you could do it over how would you learn Rails from scratch - nicksalt
In my learnings, every few months I like getting new perspectives on learning and attacking rails. Would love to hear more stories of you guys&#x2F;girls on how you would tackle it from the start knowing what you know now.
======
1123581321
Same way I learned it the first time.

1\. Rails for Zombies to learn basics without setting up a local env.

2\. Sam Ruby book, assuming it’s up to date.

3\. Make an app from scratch.

------
thowawayburnout
I would spend more time in Ruby first.

Then I would build APIs basic unit tests, and lots of request specs.

